# Holy Nurse Hospital Belgium 2015



## sparky. (Apr 17, 2015)

Visited this one with Mr bones on our last trip to Belgium. It was definitely one of my favorites so much to see lots of things left behind and beautiful architecture. Here is what we saw hope you like the photos...





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahh man, excellent photos of a great location. ! place I wanna visit. Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## sparky. (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks mate we'll have to go back again soon


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 17, 2015)

sparky. said:


> Thanks mate we'll have to go back again soon



Yes please, didn't realize you were on this forum mate


----------



## sparky. (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah for a about 4 n half years lol


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks krela


----------



## brickworx (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, that is beautiful......the first shot of what I assume is the entrance hall is absolutely stunning....thanks mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow what a place. 
Your photos do it justice, amazing set. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 17, 2015)

Superb shots of an an amazing location.


----------

